# L. parahybana Care



## kylecchh (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have gotten a hold of a 4" L. parahybana that I will be purchasing in a few days after I have researched for a bit.  (I already feel addicted getting another T. about a month and a half later!  ) I looked up some care sheets, but I know some of the information is probably incorrect. Does anyone have a good care sheet for the L. parahybana, and possibly some tips? (I know they are sort of skittish) http://www.westseattleinverts.com/lparahybana.html - I was looking at that one but I'm not sure if everything is correct on it.  
Thanks, 
Kyle


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 27, 2008)

LP care is very easy. Keeping them is similar to keeping a G. rosea. Mist the substrate once a week, keep the water bowl full and fresh, and provide a hide. This is a very good tarantula, but you didn't have to shell out the cash for a 4". As slings, they are very cheap (one of the cheapest T's, some get them for free) and will grow over 4" in the first year.


----------



## Edrick (Aug 27, 2008)

I did a little digging around and did a google search on care sheets for this T i think if you look around you should find what your looking for and congrats!:clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 27, 2008)

Just do some looking. If you can't find info on such a common tarantula, you're not searching at all.


----------



## kylecchh (Aug 27, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> Just do some looking. If you can't find info on such a common tarantula, you're not searching at all.


Err, I have been researching, I found hundreds of care sheets but with different temperature requirements, and humidity ranges. The main reason I came here was to ask for a care sheet that I can trust. When I got my G. Rosea, I had completely different care information from a different website, after I found this one - I found a great care sheet as a sticky for the G. Rosea, I had the change the substrate again because it was incorrect information from the website I got it from. That's why I am just asking for correct information (a care sheet) that would work for this species. So, does anyone has the temperature + humidity requirements for this species? Also, does this species dig their own burrow, or do they need an artificial hide?  I have heard that they like to stay in the open, but I may have got that from a bad site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Aug 27, 2008)

kylecchh said:


> So, does anyone has the temperature + humidity requirements for this species?


Room temperature - between 65 and 85F, same for most tarantulas except the fragile ones like T. blondi. Caresheets are silly.

Humidity % - gads I hate having to retype this so much, but I don't have my previous postings bookmarked so here goes. *Humidity % doesn't mean crap, not for ANY species.* If you start to fret about your tarantula exploding if you have 75% humidity instead of 70%, you've let the load of dung that is 9/10 of caresheets get to you. 

There are tarantulas that should be kept frequently misted/damp (Avicularia, T. blondi, etc), tarantulas that can do fine dry but will like being damp sometimes (L. parahybana is in this category), and tarantulas that should never have any water in the tank besides what's in their bowl (G. rosea). 

You can keep a parahybana dry, but most seem to enjoy having damp substrate sometimes. Don't make mud, just get a cup and pour water into the dirt until it's darker-colored. Let it dry out at least once a week, or you'll get mold and mites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't obsess about temps and humidity, dry substrate and a water dish and a hide ( and plenty of food ) there needs are very basic, I don't ever mist mine...relax...enjoy your new spider...

Regards, Mike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 27, 2008)

the only thing you need to worry about is keeping them fed they eat like theres no tomorrow 

and even then its not that hard at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kylecchh (Aug 27, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Room temperature - between 65 and 85F, same for most tarantulas except the fragile ones like T. blondi. Caresheets are silly.
> 
> Humidity % - gads I hate having to retype this so much, but I don't have my previous postings bookmarked so here goes. *Humidity % doesn't mean crap, not for ANY species.* If you start to fret about your tarantula exploding if you have 75% humidity instead of 70%, you've let the load of dung that is 9/10 of caresheets get to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks   - Seems very easy to take care of.



Mike H. said:


> Don't obsess about temps and humidity, dry substrate and a water dish and a hide ( and plenty of food ) there needs are very basic, I don't ever mist mine...relax...enjoy your new spider...
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks, can't wait to get her!



clam1991 said:


> the only thing you need to worry about is keeping them fed they eat like theres no tomorrow
> 
> and even then its not that hard at all


Thank god! My rosea has only had three crickets and a superworm since I got him, it sucks! I love watching tarantulas eat for some strange reason, lol


----------



## barabootom (Aug 27, 2008)

Parahybana eats A LOT.  You'll be happy.  They are easy to keep and get very large.  They grow fast and sit out in the open most of the time.  At 4 in I would keep it fairly dry, maybe slightly moist substrate, but be sure it has a shallow water dish with clean water.  I change the water everyday with mine.


----------



## deathcrew (Aug 27, 2008)

I got mine last Oct.(size of a quarter) now he is 7.5 to 8 in. I've tried something different with this one, I let him eat as much as he wants,he can eat 6 to 8 crickets at a time 2 to 3 times a week, and when he had enough he will not eat anymore. This way of feeding is probably not recommended,and it was done with him to gain size and to prove he will stop feeding once full.


----------



## dalitan (Aug 27, 2008)

I have 9" Lp...and shes great....simple way of takin care...i feed her 1's every 2 days with adult cricket...misting is twice every week...what is important is the water dish....sometimes shes quiet deffensive...so if planning to handle your t, just put some extra care and be gentle...


enjoy your Lp...you got a nice 1....hehehe

:worship:


----------



## K1j1m (Aug 28, 2008)

Parahybana are pretty awsome to watch eat.  I watched mine dig up a roach that burrowed in earlier that week.  Things are almost always ready to eat.  If you like watching T's eat like i do, i would suggest mabey looking up a GBB.  Probably one of the most vicous eaters i have ever seen.  When i fill up its water dish it just sits there attacking the stream of water non stop.  Funny to watch lol


----------



## DreadLobster (Aug 28, 2008)

kylecchh said:


> So, does anyone has the temperature + humidity requirements for this species? Also, does this species dig their own burrow, or do they need an artificial hide?  I have heard that they like to stay in the open, but I may have got that from a bad site.


Don't let people discourage you... its good you're looking into that stuff. 

Obviously, they are from Brazil, so humidity won't hurt it. That being said, they don't need it to be ridiculously humid like a blondi. So as long as the substrate is moist, not wet, mist as often as you'd like. Or let it dry out, these guys are hardy and not to picky about much of anything and don't seem to show a preference either which way.

The care sheet you linked to is pretty dead on, especially the part that says "bold." Mine has a hide, but he usually sits right out in the open. When he eats, he usually takes it back towards his hide, or if I'm cleaning or rearranging the cage he'll go sit in there. But they are not shy by any means.

Also, as several people have pointed out, they will eat anything they can kill. I struggle not to overfeed them. I named my first one Landfill (from beerfest) because it literally will not turn food down until it goes into pre-molt.

Bottom line, with these guys, stop worrying. Just have fun.


----------



## Kamikaze (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't overcare for my T's. I just mist once a week, keep the the waterdish half full and feed every other day.
It seems to be working for now. Well, Thats about it.


----------



## Jones0911 (May 30, 2014)

kylecchh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have gotten a hold of a 4" L. parahybana that I will be purchasing in a few days after I have researched for a bit.  (I already feel addicted getting another T. about a month and a half later!  ) I looked up some care sheets, but I know some of the information is probably incorrect. Does anyone have a good care sheet for the L. parahybana, and possibly some tips? (I know they are sort of skittish) http://www.westseattleinverts.com/lparahybana.html - I was looking at that one but I'm not sure if everything is correct on it.
> Thanks,
> Kyle


Hey Kyle,   how is your LP doing? 

I know this is a old post but I just ordered  6 of these @ 1/2" inch hopefully I have at least 2 females I wan to do some future breeding I should be receiving these Tuesday morning along with my 2 P. Cambridgei slings


----------



## kellysaxez (Sep 12, 2014)

i had a G. Rosea once too. She would go on hunger strikes that scared the pants off me. Relax, a T won't let itself starve to death. And I just got an LP myself some months back and it is getting HUGE FAST!! loves to burrow, loves to eat. Going to make sure I have at LEAST a 100 gallon tank for it to roam around in when it is grown. Enjoy!


----------



## Akai (Sep 13, 2014)

kellysaxez said:


> . Going to make sure I have at LEAST a 100 gallon tank for it to roam around in when it is grown.


100 gallons is a bit excessive.  These will do just fine in 20 gallon long.  Heck you can put adult Theraposa's in 20 gallon longs.  lol


----------



## cold blood (Sep 13, 2014)

Jones0911 said:


> Hey Kyle,   how is your LP doing?
> 
> I know this is a old post but I just ordered  6 of these @ 1/2" inch hopefully I have at least 2 females I wan to do some future breeding I should be receiving these Tuesday morning along with my 2 P. Cambridgei slings


Jones, for future reference, you can go to a profile and actually see when someone was last online here....in the case of the op you are asking questions of...well, its been a year and a half since he was last logged onto AB....I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a response

---------- Post added 09-13-2014 at 09:44 AM ----------




Akai said:


> 100 gallons is a bit excessive.


Haha, 100 gal is excessively excessive...lol.  Absolutely no reason to go even close to that big with a t.


----------

